# DLAN Empfehlung



## Sporax (2. November 2018)

Hallo,
ich bin heute von einer 16k Leitung auf eine 100k Leitung umgestiegen.
Die Fritzbox sagt mir, dass ich ↓ 108,0 Mbit/s Download und  ↑ 44,5 Mbit/s Upload habe.
Auf Speedtest.net habe ich die Werte aus dem Anhang erhalten.
Dann hab ich mich gefragt, ob es evtl. an meinem DLAN Adapter (von TP-LINK) liegen könnte und habe meinen Laptop direkt am Router angeschlossen.
Siehe da, ich habe 98Mbps im Download. Daraus kann man schließen, dass mein DLAN Adapter drosselt, obwohl dieser laut Hersteller 200Mbps unterstützen soll.
Nun frage ich mich, was für einen DLAN-Stecker ich brauche, wenn 200Mbps nicht ausreichen. 
Die hier von AVM FRITZ!Powerline mit 500Mbits?
Oder ist das Overkill? Nutze diese Kabel momentan, falls das was ausmachen sollte.
Kann es auch sein, dass es nicht am DLAN Adapter, sondern an den Stromleitungen liegt?^^ 
Habe 0 Ahnung in diesem Gebiet^^..


----------



## Traylite (2. November 2018)

Ich bin kein Spezialist, aber wenn es Differenzen in der Übertragungsrate gibt, dann liegt das in den meisten fällen an der verlegten Stromleitungen.


----------



## Sporax (2. November 2018)

Also kann ich mir die 60€ sparen und muss mit der halben Geschwindigkeit leben?


----------



## Traylite (2. November 2018)

Das ist halt schwer zu sagen. Du könntest mal eine andere Steckdose in Reichweite versuchen, ob sich dort das Signal Signifikant ändert.
Daraus könnte man rückschließen, ob es wirklich an den Leitungen liegt.
Am aller besten wäre es natürlich, wenn du das vorher Testen könntest, was aber im normal fall blöderweise nicht geht.

Vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand mit Praktischer Erfahrung!


----------



## Plasmadampfer (2. November 2018)

Wieviel MBit hat deine alte und deine neue Leitung ? Die alte hat 16Mbit Downstream, nicht KBit.


Lies bitte in deinem neuen Vertrag, wieviel MBit die neue Leitung im Up- und Downstream packt.

Das schreibst DU hier hin. Futuristische Werte, die sich mit dem ookla Speedtest in keiner Situation anfreunden, können wir nicht gebrauchen.

Wenn DU eine 100Mbit/50Mbit Leitung hast,kannste 100 Mbit über Wifi son bischen knicken. Die 50 Mbit mit dem Upload sind für Wifi oder DLAN schon sehr geil.


----------



## Sporax (2. November 2018)

Hi,
hatte vorher eine 16.000er Leitung. Nun habe ich den Anbieter gewechselt und die 100.000er Leitung gewählt. Im Vertrag steht: 103.000 Downstream||42.400 Upstream. (in kbit/s)
Das Problem ist momentan entweder der Adapter/Stecker für DLAN oder mein Stromnetz im Haus. (So habe ich das verstanden)
Wenn ich meinen Laptop direkt am Router mit einem 2M Cat5 Kabel anschließe, erhalte ich 98Mbps-102Mbps. Das deckt sich ja auch alles mit den Daten, die die Fritzbox auf der Weboberfläche angibt.
Die Frage ist nur, ob ich mit einem DLAN Adapter mit 500Mbits,1200Mbits oder 2000Mbits mehr durchkriege.

Edit: Zum Thema WLAN
Mit einem iPhone 8 habe ich über WLAN Werte zwischen 30-55Mbps im Download und ~40Mbps im Upload.


----------



## rschwertz (2. November 2018)

_Die Frage ist nur, ob ich mit einem DLAN Adapter mit 500Mbits,1200Mbits oder 2000Mbits mehr durchkriege_
Ja

Nimm 1200/2000 Adapter (Devolo, TP-Link oder andere); achte auf die eingeschleifte Steckdose und Gigabit Anschlüsse;
manchmal (nicht immer) sind Kits günstiger als Einzelkauf.
Das gibt die Adapter auch mit eingebautem WLAN accesspoint oder lan switch (2 oder 3 ports)
Man kann die Herstelleradapter kombinieren (bis 12 Adapter im Einzugsbereich).

Adapter mit Kategorie: Powerline, Verbindung: HomePlug AV2, Übertragungsrate Powerline ab 1200Mb/s, Besonderheiten: integrierte Steckdose Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
TP-Link AV1200 Gigabit Passthrough Powerline ac Wi-Fi Kit ab €' '115 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
TP-Link Powerline AV1200 Passthrough Starter Kit, HomePlug AV2, 3x RJ-45 ab €' '85,08 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Filmrissverleih (2. November 2018)

Je mehr die dLAN Adapter leisten können desto mehr geht da durch, schon richtig.
ABER: Die wirkliche Geschwindigkeit hängt stark von den baulichen begebenheiten ab.

Ich hatte die Devolo 1200Mbit Adapter bei mir im Wohnzimmer, bis letzte Woche. Von den möglichen 1200Mbit hatte ich nur 36Mbit.
Adapter im selben Raum, keine 3m Luftlinie auseinander. Kein Altbau, alle Stromleitungen erst 1,5 Jahre alt.

Seit kurzem sind von Devolo die Magic2 - 2400Mbit Adapter verfügbar. Hab ich direkt bestellt, und kann jetzt unglaubliche 72Mbit nutzen. 
Und nicht vergessen; die 1Gbit Begrenzung der LAN Anschlüsse...


----------



## Sporax (2. November 2018)

Okay, dann werde ich mir jetzt die Devolo Magic 2 Lan bestellen.
Sollen laut Amazon Montag ankommen, werde dann erneut berichten.


----------



## IICARUS (2. November 2018)

Wir haben auch 100k Leitung und ich bekomme direkt mit Lan das gleiche rein was du gelistet hast.
Mein Sohn hat einen FRITZ!Powerline 1000E mit 1200 Mbit  und damit bekommt er das selbe rein wie ich direkt mit Lan.
Zuvor hatte er eines mit nur 500 Mbit und damit war bei etwa 60 Mbit Schluss.

Aber wie bereits hier geschrieben kommt es auch auf die Stromleitung an.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. November 2018)

@Filmrissverleih: Klingt aber extrem hart nach wieso auch immer unterschiedlichen Stromkreisen. Dass von 1200MBit/s nur 36MBit/s übrig bleiben ist im gleichen Stromkreis eher unrealistisch...

Generell sind aktuelle Adapter mit 1200MBit/s eigentlich ganz ok. Die sollten alle auch MIMO können, wodurch der Schutzleiter zur Datenübertragung genutzt werden kann. 
100MBit/s sollte man jedenfalls hinbekommen. Ich nutze ein TP-Link TL-PA9020P-Kit, damit kann ich meine 200MBit/s-Kabelleitung auch noch zwei Zimmer weiter völlig problemlos ausnutzen. Die DDR-Verdrahtung spielt da zwar auch ne Rolle (ein Stromkreis für alle normalen Steckdosen...), die Reichweite aber auch - und die Leitungen laufen ja nun nicht gerade entlang der Luftlinie. 

TL-PA9020P KIT | AV2000-Gigabit-Powerline-Adapter KIT mit Steckdose | TP-Link Deutschland

Von dLAN-Adaptern mit 500MBit/s bzw. solche, die keine Schutzleiterkontakte haben sollte man die Finger lassen. Die sind meist echt richtig langsam.

Achja, ganz wichtig: Nach Möglichkeit nicht die dLAN-Adapter und das DSL-Modem in unmittelbarer Nähe betreiben. DSL und der Powerline-Standard nutzen die gleichen Frequenzen, gelegentlich kann das mal zu Störungen führen.


----------



## Filmrissverleih (2. November 2018)

Ja, ich weiss dass das grauenhafte Werte sind.
Habe die dLan Stecker auch in Mehrfacksteckdosen drinstecken, geht leider nicht anders. TV steht quasi frei im Raum.

Aber da wird nix drüber kopiert, nur fürn Stream zum TV/Kodi. Dafür langt es allemal.

Schneller war es mit der Wlan Bridge, mit Asus EA-AC87 und RT-AC87U, aber immer mit Funkabbrüchen gekämpft. (bei 3 Metern!)

PS: Dazu kommt noch meine tolle 16Mbit DSL Leitung.....


----------



## Sporax (2. November 2018)

Ich danke euch für die zahlreichen Antworten.
Bin übrigens immer noch am überlegen, ob ich mir die AVM oder die Devolo Magic Lan kaufen soll. 
Nachdem ich die Kundenrezension für die Devolo gelesen habe,  tendiere ich momentan eher zur AVM.
Die TP-Link 2000 ist überall ausverkauft.

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden  ... 

@iGameKudan bei mir sieht es so aus, dass ich die TP-Link Powerline an der Steckdose habe, an dem Stecker der Powerline steckt ein Mehrfachstecker und an dem Mehrfachstecker hängt unter anderem der Router dran 
Das läuft jetzt schon seit einigen Jahren so.^^


----------



## iGameKudan (2. November 2018)

Durch Edit nen Doppelpost gemacht.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. November 2018)

Ah, das ist natürlich doof, ich habe die Dinger noch vor nem knappen halben Jahr beim MediaMarkt gekauft. Dachte nicht, dass die jetzt schon EOL sind. 
Meine Empfehlung wäre wiegesagt was mit mindestens 1200MBit/s. 500MBit/s ist hart wenig - ich hatte vor gefühlten Ewigkeiten mal ein Paar MSI MEGA ePower 500HD, die haben im gleichen Einsatzszenario die damalige 100er-Leitung nur zu knapp 75MBit/s auslasten können. 

Dann lege ich mal dieses Kit in die Waagschale:
ZyXEL PLA5456 Twin ab €'*'79 (2018) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Die sind zweifelsfrei leistungsfähiger wie die Dinger von AVM und kosten gerade mal 20€ mehr. Ich behaupte mal ganz frech, dass die bei der vierfachen Bruttobandbreite definitiv (wesentlich) mehr Dampf haben und damit auf die Zukunft gesehen auch leistungsfähiger sind. 

EDIT: Funfact: Mit den AVM 530E wirst du definitiv nicht die 100MBit/s ausreizen können. Die Dinger haben nur 100MBit/s-LAN-Ports, abzüglich Overhead gehen da vielleicht 90-95MBit/s. Ist zwar noch fast die komplette Bandbreite, aber dann hast du für die Zukunft genau garkeine Luft mehr...
FRITZ!Powerline 530E | Technische Daten | AVM Deutschland


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. November 2018)

Bin mit Dlan nie warm geworden......hat bei mir nie richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Sporax (2. November 2018)

Oder ich lege noch ein bisschen mehr drauf und hole die 1200Mbits Variante der AVM?
Wäre das auch eine Möglichkeit? Da ich ebenfalls auf eine Fritzbox umgestiegen bin, könnte mir vorstellen, dass die AVM Produkte untereinander besser harmonieren 

@warawarawiiu hatte bis heute nie Probleme gehabt mit DLAN. Hat immer ohne Probleme funktioniert... tut es zwar jetzt auch aber leider nicht mit voller Geschwindigkeit.

Edit: Habe grade mal nachgeschaut.... die Teile von TP-Link, die ich momentan nutze sind 4,5 Jahre alt..


----------



## keinnick (2. November 2018)

Plasmadampfer schrieb:


> Wieviel MBit hat deine alte und deine neue Leitung ? Die alte hat 16Mbit Downstream, nicht KBit.
> 
> 
> Lies bitte in deinem neuen Vertrag, wieviel MBit die neue Leitung im Up- und Downstream packt.
> ...


Hast Du den ursprünglichen Post überhaupt gelesen (und verstanden)? Du schreibst absoluten Quatsch. Weder WLAN noch DLAN haben irgendwas mit dem zu tun, was aus dem Anschluss kommt. Du kannst auch mit nem 16Mbit/s-Anschluss 500Mbit/s via D/WLAN im Heimnetz hin und her schieben.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. November 2018)

Sind halt noch etwas teurer und haben eine geringere Bruttodatenrate. Macht aber aktuell bei dir vermutlich nix aus.
Die FritzBox erkennt die dLAN-Adapter entweder als normales Netzwerkgerät oder als Powerline-Gerät (z.B. bei mir der Fall - und die daran angeschlossenen Geräte dann als direkt angeschlossen (DESKTOP-XYZ an LAN1 mit 1Gbit/s, obwohl über dLAN angebunden)), kann die dLAN-Adapter aber in keinster Weise beeinflussen. Bei WLAN wäre das wieder ne andere Sache, da das die FritzBox direkt steuert. Bei den dLAN-Adaptern ist es aber egal.

Ich hätte da lieber die Zyxel-Adapter genommen, aber wenn du dich mit den AVM-Adaptern sicherer/wohler fühlst, spricht jetzt auch nichts Dringendes dagegen.


----------



## IICARUS (2. November 2018)

Bei meinem Sohn waren anfangs zwei FRITZ!Powerline 1000E verbaut. Eines hat er später aber gegen ein FRITZ!Powerline 1260E ausgetauscht. Grund dazu war weil er ein schlechten W-Lan im Zimmer hatte und er auch Mobile Geräte usw. mit W-Lan nutzen möchte wie Beispielsweise sein Händy um übers Netzwerk auch ins Internet zu kommen und er hat noch PS4, Smart TV usw. was er dann nicht zwingend per Lan anschließen muss. Wobei er  ein Switch mit dran hängen hat und so einiges doch über Lan mit dran hat.

Das ist die Aktuelle Datenverbindung was er hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wobei er manchmal auch auf 700-800 Mbit/s  kommt.

Mit dem FRITZ!Powerline 500E Adapter kam er nicht über 130 Mbit/s. Mit etwas Glück gelegentlich auf 180 Mbit/s und zum Abend hin oft nur auf 80 Mbit/s oder weniger. Damals hatten wir nur 50 Mbit/s und echt waren es etwa 47 Mbit/s mit Lan. Die hat er damals nur dann rein bekommen wenn er über 120 Mbit/s erreichte.


----------



## Sporax (8. November 2018)

Hi,
wollte kurz mal ein Feedback abgeben.
Konnte die AVM 1220E bei keinem Elektro Fachmarkt in meiner Umgebung finden.
Stattdessen habe ich die Devolo Magic 2 gefunden und gleich zugeschlagen.
Ich bekomme nun 98.5Mbps über DLAN und bin echt froh, dass meine alten Adapter limitiert haben und nicht die Stromleitung.


----------



## waldprophet99 (21. November 2018)

moin,

ich habe da eine ähnliche fragestellung:
wir sind hier kürzlich auch in der gegenwart angekommen und haben jetzt eine 50k VDSL leitung. davor war es ne 6k leitung. meinen pc habe ich da mit einem netgear powerline AV500 adapter versorgt, der hat auch die vollen 700 und ein bischen kb/s der 6k Leitung übertragen. mit der 50 k leitung komme ich im Dload trotzdem nur auf 1,2Mb/s. am handy wlan bekomme ich 4 bis 5 Mb/s download.
Ich möchte also die Powerline upgraden, bin mir aber nicht sicher, wie viel ich da wirklich brauche. die Devolo Magic 2 über die hier gesprochen wurde wäre für die 50k sicherlich unnötiger overkill. was für ein adapter wäre angemessen, reichen ggf. aktuelle 600er geräte oder doch eher 1200?
die stromleitung dürfte kein problem sein, junges Haus, es geht nur um ein stockwerk.
integrierte steckdose und W-Lan müssen drin sein. empfehlungen? 
schon mal Danke
WP


----------



## rschwertz (21. November 2018)

Die aktuelle Norm sind 1200/ 2000 Geräte. Diese sind rückwärtskompatibel zu den 200/ 500/ 650 ...
Die 600/650 Geräte nutzen die 500 Technologie mit MIMO - sind also auch nicht wesentlich besser.
Es empfielt sich nicht, Geräte der alten Norm neu zu kaufen.
Die Installation des Powerlan ist auf einem ein shared Medium (Stromkabel), alle Geräte teilen sich die Bandbreite und das langsamste beeinflusst die Betriebsart ( Geschwindigkeit).

Einige Empfehlungen hast du hier: DLAN Empfehlung


----------



## waldprophet99 (21. November 2018)

der TP-LINK TL-WPA8630P klingt nach dem was ich brauche. der devolo dlan 1200 müsste in etwa das gleiche schaffen, in einem test hab ich sogar gelesen der sei besser. da der devolo schon länger aufm Markt ist, gibts da schon einige gebraucht zu kaufen und ich denke das mache ich dann jetzt (bzw. morgen).


----------

